
Hackers 'led warplanes to Syrian hospital' after targeting surgeon's computer - rjmunro
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/03/20/british-surgeon-helped-syrian-operations-hacked-reveal-secret/
======
arcticfox
> The hospital had been bombed at least 17 times, but Mr Nott believes that
> the only way that they could have got the precise co-ordinates of the
> operating theatre was through his method of directing the operation.

This article seems like total baloney to me. A hospital gets bombed for the
_18th time_ and a doctor thinks it can only happen because his Skype got
hacked?

(Of course, the more compelling story is that Russia bombed another hospital,
but that's not the crux of this article.)

~~~
knowThySelfx
Slightly off topic, but still relevant to Syria. Makes one wonder why ISIS
never attacked their sworn enemies (Israel). In fact once they accidentally
attacked and apologized. Now which militant org does that.

[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/isis-
is...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/isis-israel-
defence-force-apology-attack-unit-golan-heights-defense-minister-moshe-ya-
alon-a7700616.html)

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Because fighting with several enemies at once is the sure way to lose a war?

------
rjmunro
It seems unlikely to me that hacking the doctor would allow precise
localisation of the operating theatre within the hospital complex. It could
maybe reveal there is a hospital in the area, but it's been hit 17 times
before, so it doesn't seem necessary.

I think it's more likely that the hospital is regularly bombed, and this time
the operating theatre is where they happened to hit.

What should happen is that the Doctor's computers should be sent for computer
forensics to see if there is any evidence of this hack. There is no mention of
this happening.

------
avip
There’s not a single factual support to justify that title. Should b flagged.

------
slivym
I'm too young to remember the first cold war, but it seems totally insane to
me that Russia is carrying out repeated war crimes routinely now, and the West
is literally doing nothing to address it.

~~~
dmichulke
It's not insane if you consider the West is doing the very same thing
(committing war crimes) but Western media doesn't report in the same way about
it. Just check what the Americans did in Iraq, whom they deliver their weapons
in Syria to, ...

One thing I always ask myself:

The war in Syria is basically won by the regime, so why the heck would they
now resort to bombing hospitals and C-weapon attacks on the population? It
just doesn't make sense so that's why I am very cautious here.

This is not to say that Russia is good and the US is bad, it's just that "The
first casualty of War is Truth"

~~~
knowThySelfx
Indeed, people have become skeptical of the mainstream narrative. Why does
that happen? Because things don't add up.

~~~
fdsak
mainstream narrative is nothing more than propaganda and any human with little
brain can easily find the facts.

------
bobuk
doctor have used skype and whatsapp for sending very private information about
his patients. This is the most important part of the article.

So now we have all this GDPR and doctors who's openly share personal
information through skype at the same time.

~~~
icebraining
I don't think the GDPR applies to underground Syrian hospitals.

